# Robins egg blue cvpi



## CaptinFocker

Anyone had a run in with a robins egg blue crown vic on rt 3 hard to miss big whip antenna on the center of the trunk and a bull/push bar? He got a little too close to the back of my boo boo bus today.


----------



## Guest

Should have given him a brake job.


----------



## lofu

There's a light blue one that runs around Quincy. Spotlight and push bar


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

I was coming home last night and went past an old cruiser (fake ant. on the trunk, spotlights, push bar....even had a cage) Im a 100% it wasnt legit but couldnt get the plate.


----------



## CaptinFocker

Sadly I wasn't driving. And I've seen him in Quincy frequently (were out of Quincy). I'm gonna get his plate next time lol


----------



## mpd61

There needs to be a "season" for us to hunt whacker mobiles......It would be fun!


----------



## soxrock75

mpd61 said:


> There needs to be a "season" for us to hunt whacker mobiles......It would be fun!



View attachment 2251


----------



## Guest

mpd61 said:


> There needs to be a "season" for us to hunt whacker mobiles......It would be fun!


It's open season on whackers, with no bag limit.


----------



## CaptinFocker

I'm gonna out whacker him and buy a blue lightbar for my ambulance and pull him over.


----------



## niteowl1970

Even these guys wouldn't be caught dead riding in a robin's egg blue CVPI.


----------



## Guest

niteowl1970 said:


>


Classic.

Sent from my wicked smaht DROID RAZR


----------



## skeet732

Second from the left too fat to cross pistols? Third from the left has her muzzle pointed at last man! Yikes


----------



## po-904




----------



## Guest

po-904 said:


>


What's the camera for, so he can look at the video later and say "Oh, I SO would have pulled that car over"?


----------



## DNorth

Delta784 said:


> What's the camera for, so he can look at the video later and say "Oh, I SO would have pulled that car over"?


Actually it's one of those dummy cameras sold at Spencer Gifts and whatnot. My 8-year-old nephew has one aimed at his Legos...but even he knows it's just a fake! Put batteries in it and a red LED comes on and it swivels around. No joke. Anyone who puts one in a vehicle needs some serios help...


----------



## Guest

DNorth said:


> Actually it's one of those dummy cameras sold at Spencer Gifts and whatnot. My 8-year-old nephew has one aimed at his Legos...but even he knows it's just a fake! Put batteries in it and a red LED comes on and it swivels around. No joke. Anyone who puts one in a vehicle needs some serios help...


That's even more pathetic.


----------



## Hush

Those fake cameras are great to put in the bathroom at work 

Even better when an "official" notice is posted on company letterhead


----------



## Mr Scribbles

Instead of a brake job, just pop your hazards-he'll bail and you won't have to meet him by accident-old trucker tip


----------

